# Facebook spekuliert auf die Bequemlichkeit der Leute



## raundsi (21 Februar 2014)

Ich habe bisher gerade mal 3 Kontakte bei Threema, das sind ungefähr 5% meiner Whatsapp-Kontakte. Es scheint den Leuten herzlich egal zu sein, dass künftig jede per Whatsapp übermittelte Information analysiert und vergoldet wird. In Verbindung mit dem Aufenthaltsort wird man dann sicherlich auch seeehr passende Werbung aufs Handy einblenden können.

Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2014)

Bin schon bei Threema.
Mal schauen was bei denen noch aufkommt ...


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> ....wird man dann sicherlich auch seeehr passende Werbung aufs Handy einblenden können.
> 
> Wie seht Ihr das?


Angeblich soll WhatsApp werbefrei bleiben. Viel bedenklicher sehe ich die Verlinkung der Telefonnummer. Mobilfunknummern sind heute bald wichtiger als eMailadressen und vorallem morgen werden das Schlüsselnummern sein, die genau so gut womöglich auch Ausweise ersetzen können. Freilich - bis zum Morgen meiner Phantasie ist es noch weit aber in den Denkschmiede bei den Facebookern, Googlejanern und anderen lebt man schon das Übermorgen.


----------



## raundsi (22 Februar 2014)

> werden das Schlüsselnummern sein, die genau so gut womöglich auch Ausweise ersetzen können


In D funktioniert das, in den USA gibts anonyme Wegwerf-Handys...

Naja, irgendwie werden sie die 30€ wieder reinholen müssen, die sie für jeden User ausgegeben haben. Mit dem Euro Jahresbeitrag wird sich das wohl nicht machen lassen ...


----------



## Brucki (13 März 2014)

Ich muss schon sagen, dass ich in der Hinsicht auch bequem bin. Ich wechsle derzeit nicht, weil eben auch fast alle meiner Kontakte noch bei whatsapp sind. Ich tröste mich damit, dass ich vor über einem Jahr Facebook den Rücken gekehrt habe und insofern nicht allzu viele sensible Informationen einem einzigen Anbieter preisgebe.


----------

